# Could using proactiv facewash cause a flare up?



## roothead1 (Feb 23, 2014)

My IBS has been mild for a few years, usually two imodium would put a stop to the symptoms for a day and a half. Recently I ran out of face wash and had a bottle of proactiv laying around and used that. I noticed my stomach was starting to get worse, and the imodium started to not help. What was normal for me was 2-3 bowel movements a day, one of which was almost normal and two diarrhea like ones. Now I have 4-5 a day and nothing seems to help. A few weeks ago it was 6-8 times a day, so I guess that's improvement? My stool is very loose and looks almost fuzzy sometimes. I saw on some website that benzoyl peroxide, which is an active ingredient can cause colitis and IBS. Is this just a flare up? I never really had one recently that imodium wouldn't stop, but this flare up seems worse for sure... I can't go to the doctor til July for insurance reasons... Any help would be great, thank you! I've been taking l glutamine, digestive advantage probiotics, 120mg fish oil pills three times a day, and ginger lemon tea with probiotics.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be just a flare up. ZJust fyi....I have had an increase in D whenever I try fish oil supplements. Also sometimes I need a probiotic and sometimes too much gives me D. Maybe try adjusting things a bit???


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

It seems unlikely it could be a huge cause of a flare up. But I suppose anything is possible. Depending on the person.

I use Benzoyl Peroxide 5%, that is prescribed. Which is way stronger then Proactiv's 2.5%. Can't say I have ever blamed my skin applications on stomach issues. But my mom has. So its been asked to my Gastrologist many times and she says its quite unlikely. Unless you are practically bathing in it, or applying it in large amounts way more then once or twice a day.

It could be just your IBS symptoms are becoming harder to manage, or building up a immunity. I know Immodium stopped working for me after a while, especially if I took it a lot. But I stopped taking it for a while and switched to Pepto/Kaopectate and stopped the Immodium for a bit and was able to use Immodium again for a while. But now I can't manage my symptoms with any of the OTC products.


----------



## roothead1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't really start taking anything until the diarrhea got bad and I couldn't manage it with imodium. Fish oil seems to have no effect on me as of 4 or 5 days on it. I'm 99% sure it got worse due to the benzoyl peroxide. I read on a medical site that possible side effects of it are diarrhea and colitis for several weeks. But I can't go to the doctor now, so I'm trying to figure it out on my own. My girlfriend has no stomach issues, but had diarrhea the three days she used proactiv too and then hers went away while mine stuck around...


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm.......this is a very interesting topic. I've been using Proactiv twice daily for years, and I can't say that I ever made a connection between my diarrhea (from IBS and Biliary Salts issues) and the Proactiv. I had never heard of it, but I do know that whatever you put on your skin can affect you systemically. (That's why patches with medicines work so well. And why they caution women not to handle their husbands' testosterone medications.)

It's interesting that you say that you noticed a change after using it. I would imagine that any person could be sensitive to certain chemicals, preservatives, additives, etc. I wish I had some ideas about how to alleviate your symptoms, but I struggle daily to deal with my diarrhea. I really do have a lot of empathy for you, because I know how debilitating these problems can be.

I apologize for not being able to offer any significant advice or help. I'd be interested to see an update from you, especially after visiting your doctor in July. That's a long time to wait, isn't it? I'm sure you want relief NOW. Please let us know if you found a solution, and know that we can offer you support.


----------



## roothead1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think my stomach is just super sensitive to chemicals, that's all. It's crazy that something on your skin can mess someone up so much. I've been lucky with my IBS, as in imodium fixes it immediately when it acts up, but not anymore. I'm used to doing lots of biking, camping, fishing and hunting, so it is really keeping me housebound, which is driving me crazy! I just want it under control by summer. I'm thinking I might have c diff, cause the benzoyl peroxide is an antibiotoc... I don't know how to fix that or find out if I have it without going to the doctors. Thanks spazzy!


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, roothead....

I'm glad that Imodium works so well for you! And I totally understand the thing about being super sensitive to chemicals. I have some of the same problem. Sounds like you are really active, so I imagine being housebound is like torture for you..........

You know, certain antibiotics will just tear my own digestive system up. I once did go to my gastro doc to see if I had c. diff., but the lab work came back negative. I honestly don't know if you can find out without getting some lab work done, but c. diff. is supposed to be some pretty nasty business! I truly hope you don't have that!

Hope everything gets worked for you by summer so that you can have tons of fun camping, biking, fishing, and hunting!!


----------



## roothead1 (Feb 23, 2014)

It's showing signs of improvement, almost back to regular. I think the fish oil was a big help! Just three times a day at meals.


----------

